
CBD: The Cinderella Molecule - sergers
http://hightimes.com/medicinal/cbd-the-cinderella-molecule/
======
nbardy
I've started taking CBD semi regularly as a stress/reliever, and anti-
inflammatory. It's a great alternative to ibuprofen for pain or alcohol for an
end of the day wind down. Only side effects I've found are dry mouth/eyes. I'd
rather have to take some eye drops than deal with the destruction of my
stomach from ibuprofen or the side effects of alcohol.

------
messo
Funfact: In the Netherlands you can buy CBD extracts over-the-counter in most
regular health stores. It's pricey but quite popular. Sadfact: In Norway,
where I'm from, doctors refuses to prescribe CBD even to kids with serious
epileptic diseases, as if it was a super dangerous drug.

